
Show HN: Worklet editor – JSFiddle for audio DSP - janesconference
https://dsp.audio/editor/
======
janesconference
Creator here, happy to answer any questions! Here's an example delay effect:
[https://dsp.audio/editor/QbQuSG8sMKsMnrqgf7NB/1](https://dsp.audio/editor/QbQuSG8sMKsMnrqgf7NB/1)

Please feel free to use the tool to prototype or show your creations around.

— Please note that the app runs only on Chrome > v66, for now, because Chrome
is the only browser implementing the Audio Worklet[1] spec. Other browser will
follow suit (hopefully) soon

[1] [https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/12/audio-
work...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/12/audio-worklet)

